# Cold Smoker



## bigrub

would like to get plans for a smoke generator for cold smoking


----------



## jalan43

Hello BigRub. Welcome SMF! If you type "Plans for cold smoker" into the search bar at the top of the page you will get many plans and ideas about a build. Good luck! Jeff


----------



## sprky

I think the best and cheapest cold smoker will be the amazing smoker. You can get them here  SMOKERS








  to SMF . You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge.


----------



## bigrub

where do I go to find plans for a ventura smoke generator? Thanks BigRub


----------



## bigrub

where ca i find plans for a drum smoker and would like to add a cold smoke external ventura smoker unit, plans for that also, thanks 

Big rub


----------



## jalan43

Big Rub here is the parts list for a cold smoker I built. You should use at least a 4 inch main pipe because the 2 1/2 plugs up to easy. Also put the smoke outlet pipe on the top of the main pipe not the bottom. The bottom creates to much creasote.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112530/new-electric-uds-build#post_714580


----------



## diggingdogfarm

BigRub said:


> where do I go to find plans for a ventura smoke generator? Thanks BigRub



Here you go.....
http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-plans/smokehouse-smoke-generator/home-made
http://smokemate.blogspot.com/p/build-plans-ventura-500es.html

I've worked with the venturi type smoke generators quite a bit.
A friendly word of advise....if I were you, I'd go with an A-Maze-N type smoker.
You'll avoid a lot of frustration and get better smokes.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## jalan43

Here is a plan dpeart used to make his Ugly Drum Smoker! He did a great job with plans and photos.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112085/my-uds-build

Good Luck, Jeff


----------



## bigrub

thanks  a lot


----------

